# Metal doors and frames.



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Just got a job with 800 metal doors and frames. Problem is that they are dark brown and need to painted super white. Right now they have Dev Flex semi on them but new owners want to go with a BM product. What BM product would be the best for coverage in a brush and roll application? Low or no Voc was never requested in the bid.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Ultra spec acrylic dtm for contractor grade.
Aura for top shelf.

Not sure you'll get 2 coat hide with anything in super white over brown. Might be worth some shop testing. Aura would be the best guess on that but I've had it take 3 on bright whites. If it did go in 2 then it'll pay for itself easy.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Regardless of what you end up using, with 800 units on the line, I'm amazed you didn't have the product determined (and hence how many coats would be needed) before you submitted your bid. You are much braver than I would be in a situation like this.

Also, just curious, why are the owners dictating BM? Not that there may be anything wrong with a BM product (other than that it limits your options), just thinking that you, as the professional, should be able to recommend what you feel would work best and then they can approve (or disapprove) your choice.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Its a chain management company so I think they try and use BM and the same color scheme for everything. I will have to do some samples first. I ended up bidding them for 3 coats including prep. Never used aura on metal. Will it hold up?


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Why don't you spray them? tape all walls around them and use fine finish sprayer if you can, you will save a lot of time and money.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Boco said:


> Its a chain management company so I think they try and use BM and the same color scheme for everything. I will have to do some samples first. I ended up bidding them for 3 coats including prep. Never used aura on metal. Will it hold up?


Both int. and ext. Aura is approved for "primed or previously painted metal".


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

There is no advantage of using $60/gallon paint if you have to do 3 coats. Especially if you are talking 800 units. I would whip you on price if you spec aura and its up for bid. 
I'd use a good bonding primer and then finish with an economical acrylic semi gloss.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Even though i bid 3 my plan is to try and get them done in 2 coats. Right now spraying is not an option because students are still there. Plus phase 1 (Lobby area and stairwells) has only 40 or 50 doors with panic bars and windows etc.. Once the students leave then we can spray the rest. I will have to pick up a can of Aura and some dtm from BM. Price doesn't matter to me as the owner is supplying materials. They went with Ultra spec for walls and ceilings but the trim paint is up to me.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

RH said:


> Regardless of what you end up using, with 800 units on the line, I'm amazed you didn't have the product determined (and hence how many coats would be needed) before you submitted your bid. You are much braver than I would be in a situation like this.
> 
> Also, just curious, why are the owners dictating BM? Not that there may be anything wrong with a BM product (other than that it limits your options), just thinking that you, as the professional, should be able to recommend what you feel would work best and then they can approve (or disapprove) your choice.


 They have an account at BM. I can use what ever I want but I will still have to get it approved from the engineer. Really not worried about the doors its the 500k worth of patch work that's my biggest concern.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

How long do you estimate the project taking?


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Job needs to be complete by Aug 15.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Boco said:


> Even though i bid 3 my plan is to try and get them done in 2 coats. Right now spraying is not an option because students are still there. Plus phase 1 (Lobby area and stairwells) has only 40 or 50 doors with panic bars and windows etc.. Once the students leave then we can spray the rest. I will have to pick up a can of Aura and some dtm from BM. Price doesn't matter to me as the owner is supplying materials. They went with Ultra spec for walls and ceilings but the trim paint is up to me.


Highly doubt you will get 100% hide over brown with 2 coats brush and roll. I don't care of you use mayo:no:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

What about Advance? Little easier to brush and roll then Aura or DTM I believe. Probably a little less $ as well.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Highly doubt you will get 100% hide over brown with 2 coats brush and roll. I don't care of you use mayo:no:



I agree. It won't cover in 2 unless you spray so if it's going to take 3 then I'd be economical on product.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Pro industrial MSA ? im not sure it'll cover the brown in 2 coats...

It's great for doors. Doesn't stick at the end of the day, very durable , dries very fast...etc


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Doesn't BM guarantee Aura to produce desired colour in two coats? I thought I heard that several years ago. Doesn't matter if it's Lantern Black or Navaho Red.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Doesn't BM guarantee Aura to produce desired colour in two coats? I thought I heard that several years ago. Doesn't matter if it's Lantern Black or Navaho Red.


yes they do. But all they will do is give you more paint or your money back so there still isn't really any guarantee that you'll not be doing a third coat on your nickel. That's the problem with the paint guarantees.

I would suggest however that whatever paint is used, have the paint store put a few drops of black or raw umber colorant in. That will help the hide more then anything.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

PACman said:


> yes they do. But all they will do is give you more paint or your money back so there still isn't really any guarantee that you'll not be doing a third coat on your nickel. That's the problem with the paint guarantees.


Good point, I forgot about that. Few years ago, one of the staff at my local shop forced a base as they ran out of the one I needed but didn't tell me they'd done so. After the first coat wet it looked fine but dried totally washed out. Second coat looked the same. I went back to the shop and told them what was happening. They comp'd me replacement paint. "Thanks, I guess I'll just redo it all on my dime."


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

I ended up trying the Aura and it went as expected. Frames will need a third coat but doors cover nice in two. I first sanded, then wiped down with some pre paint prep cleaner. I did one frame with gripper and another frame with 2 coats of Aura. Gripper did not cover very well but I still haven't top coated it yet. Aura covered decent on first coat but it was slow going.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Boco said:


> I ended up trying the Aura and it went as expected. Frames will need a third coat but doors cover nice in two. I first sanded, then wiped down with some pre paint prep cleaner. I did one frame with gripper and another frame with 2 coats of Aura. Gripper did not cover very well but I still haven't top coated it yet. Aura covered decent on first coat but it was slow going.


Interesting, one of my guys was using Aura semi in white dove today and was getting solid hide over burgundy trim in 2 coats. Working at regular speed too. White dove is not the best at hide either but apparently better than super white over brown. 
Looks like it's 3 coat of dtm then, huh?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

DynaPLLC said:


> Pro industrial MSA ? im not sure it'll cover the brown in 2 coats...
> 
> It's great for doors. Doesn't stick at the end of the day, very durable , dries very fast...etc


We had some new primer grey HM frames to do last year in super white and it took 3 spray coats of SW MSA. Tried for 2 but it wanted to run, even with a tack coat. They looked great though, that stuff will lay down real nice!


----------

